
GM secretly gathered 90,000 drivers' radio-listening habits and locations - georgecmu
https://boingboing.net/2018/10/23/dont-touch-that-dial.html?fbclid=IwAR3wH17t8FJpSJdyOj-FQ4OIVM0y54Smm_WuuDFLD29j8LD8dBAjf5E5230
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18277411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18277411)

